# Morally Damaging Satellite Dishes



## Bedford11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hand over your sat. dish and receiver Now!
http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2016/07/24/iran-destroys-100000-morally-damaging-satellite-dishes/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> Iran destroyed 100,000 satellite dishes and receivers on Sunday as part of a widespread crackdown against the illegal devices that authorities say are morally damaging, a news website reported.
> 
> The destruction ceremony took place in Tehran in the presence of General Mohammad Reza Naghdi, head of Iran's Basij militia, who warned of the impact that satellite television was having in the conservative country.
> 
> ...


Note that the devices were illegal.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> Note that the devices were illegal.


I do not think it a stretch to assume that all satellite dishes and receivers are illegal in Iran for the regular folk but I am sure the well connected still have theirs.


----------



## Bedford11 (Aug 21, 2015)

God curse them! Soap operas are good series and young people can learn many things from them.

lol

dishes, which are banned in Iran, were adorned with painted slogans including "Rule of Satan on Life," "Enemy of Islam," and "Drug Addiction" - all referencing societal problems the government claims are brought on by the dishes.

https://news.vice.com/article/police-in-iran-destroyed-6000-satellite-dishes-at-a-stadium-event

http://www.latimes.com/world/middleeast/la-fg-iranian-police-satellite-dishes-20140619-story.html

http://sahamnews.org/2014/06/261380/


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

The confiscated the ones that got "The Playboy Channel."


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's the thing... it's illegal there (whether we agree or not) and people were knowingly violating the law. Stuff like that happens here too, IF you openly flaunt a law.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If they come for my dishes, they'll have to pry them outta my cold, dead
hands (even tho' I'm actually on Xfinity now and don't use them anymore).

:sure:


----------



## Bedford11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Would like for one of you super smart tech guys to inform me of cheap sat equipment (if produced in mass) that would allow citizens of these countries access to just 1 channel of video. I know sat phones with their 8 inch antenna can get audio worldwide. The new satellites are the size of a toaster. There has to be tech that would allow small, easily hidden, disguised, cheap, equipment for these citizens.

 children who are under the influence of satellite have improper behavior," Naghdi added. lol

http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2016/07/25/iran-destroys-10000-satellite-dishes-morality-crackdown/

http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-News/2016/0725/Why-did-Iran-destroy-100-000-satellite-dishes


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

The satellites that satellite phones connect to are in a very low orbit, around 500 miles up instead of 23,000 miles up in geosynchronous orbit like the ones that distribute video. There is no way around them having an outdoor dish, which isn't easy to hide.

If someone wanted to invest a few billion (more likely few tens of billions) to set up a constellation of low orbit satellites to distribute video, maybe it would be possible then.


----------



## ZandarKoad (Oct 25, 2009)

Not easy to hide... but not impossible either. With the right materials and a little time, you can do dozens of different things to make them practically invisible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The size of the dish is necessary. Trust me, IF they could do it with smaller dishes, they would be doing it!

That said... concealment is another conversations. I'm sure there are lots of ways you could conceal a dish, you could construct a non-metal box to cover the dish itself and obscure it... make it look like part of the home design somehow... put a vent on it or something to make it look like it belongs there.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

They could l move to some streaming device, like Netflix.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Bin Laden had a FTA satellite receiver.-

Even though he was killed in Pakistan, he had one in his compound. Those are not illegal even though they usually moded.

I've seen pictures of Sat dishes painted with great looking murals, so camouflage isn't out of the question.


----------



## Bedford11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Bedford11 said:


> Would like for one of you super smart tech guys to inform me of cheap sat equipment (if produced in mass) that would allow citizens of these countries access to just 1 channel of video. I know sat phones with their 8 inch antenna can get audio worldwide. The new satellites are the size of a toaster. There has to be tech that would allow small, easily hidden, disguised, cheap, equipment for these citizens.
> 
> children who are under the influence of satellite have improper behavior," Naghdi added. lol
> 
> ...


"a powerful apparatus, that may be difficult for us to imagine today, for transmitting images!! This is Yuge!

and we gave these visionless peeps Billions, wake up sat. people.

http://www.breitbart.com/jerusalem/2016/09/03/iranian-ayatollah-the-hidden-imam-will-come-to-earth-in-a-vessel-like-a-spaceship/


----------

